# Mast climbing rig instead of bosun's chair



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Instead of buying a bosun's chair, I put together a rope climbing rig for climbing the mast. It consists of Jumar ascenders with locking carabiners securing 4 and 5 step Fish aiders/etriers and 16 mm x 120 cm slings attached to the climbing harness with a locking carabiner: SailNet Community - jameswilson29's Album: Mast Climbing Rig - Picture

Am I missing any additional safety gear for this setup?


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

i have s buddy that uses the exact same gear for his catalina 27 mast


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Is this strictly for solo ascents? If not, you should consider a safety back-up halyard that a partner can control.

Here's my much lower-tech mast climbing technique: Up The Mast


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, it is for a solo attempt. Even if my wife is sailing with me, she is petite and could not possibly winch me up the mast (plus I have too much life insurance coverage).

I thought about self-belaying with a GriGri and the spin halyard, or wearing an additional sailing safety harness with a double wrap around the mast as a last ditch brake.


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

my buddy uses his halyards. if you think about it, those halyards reliably hold more weight than we are for hours on end.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Using two ascenders, one on each halyard instead of climbing a single rope would provide redundant safety in the system, assuming 2 halyards are available.

I lost the main halyard up the mast in November on the Potomac River and someone in the marina helped hoist me up the mast with the jib halyard in his bosun's chair. The experience made me realize I need my own rig and I need to be able to climb without any help.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

The climbing harness sure does get a bit uncomfortable for "the boys" after hanging aloft for a while. I'm going to try a bosun's chair next time...









Kept it simple by going up with a single halyard and a prussic wrap with a line around the mast. Had 2 with me so I could switch at the spreaders without unclipping. It ain't really rocket science.

Bene505 started a great thread on this:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/58053-view-top.html

Get some pics!


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS ; Beware the chair can pinch just below the jewls and leave brusing you will walk like John Waye after a nip or two, pad the edge with a bit of foam or cloth Enjoy and take a camra Please Thanks GO SAFE


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

This is what can happen when you don't belay your safety line and your climbing harness is set too loose...


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure most everyone knows this but just in case.
It is considered best practice to have a dedicated climbing line.
You attach the halyard to the climbing line with a knot, not the shackle.
Hoist the climbing line to the top of the mast with the halyard.
Tie off the halyard
Attach your asenders, etc to the climbing line and climb up the line.

Much safer as your climbing is being done with purpose bought line that exactly matches the asenders, gregre etc. you are using.
Also can be moved between boats with no worries about line sizes.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of guys from the boat next to mine called me over to help with ascending the mast. The boat owner went up the mast, his friend winched, and I had a back-up line taking up slack as he went. He got near the top, and the winch had an over-ride. The guy on the winch didn't even know what an over-ride was, and no idea how to fix it. It helps to at least have one person on deck who knows what they are doing (barely).


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i always just use a bosuns chair and a trusted strong assistant[my wife not on your life err i mean my life] before i assend me and my assistant put as much weigh on the halyyard as possibe nor do i trust a brand new halyard besides if you do it alone whos going to notify the coroner


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> The climbing harness sure does get a bit uncomfortable for "the boys" after hanging aloft for a while. I'm going to try a bosun's chair next time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you explain your method a little better? Do you climb with two prissik knots, one for your foot one for the harness?

Does anyone just use a rope ladder run up the halyard? Couldn't be too hard to make one of those...


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Barquito said:


> A couple of guys from the boat next to mine called me over to help with ascending the mast. The boat owner went up the mast, his friend winched, and I had a back-up line taking up slack as he went. He got near the top, and the winch had an over-ride. The guy on the winch didn't even know what an over-ride was, and no idea how to fix it. It helps to at least have one person on deck who knows what they are doing (barely).


That brings up the second most annoying part of climbing a mast.
The first is falling but the second is more likely and can be a real pain.

Getting stuck half way up, not being able to go up or down.

That is why hoisting a climbing line and going up with asenders is better.
You are not depending on someone else.
You are not depending on the shive at the top of the mast to work

You are not depending on the winch or people below.

You are depending on dedicated climbing gear that is easily inspected.
You are depending on the halyard but only as a static line holding far less then when it is used to tension a sail.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

davidpm said:


> Getting stuck half way up, not being able to go up or down.


getting down is not my main concern,getting down really quick is:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

peterchech said:


> Could you explain your method a little better? Do you climb with two prissik knots, one for your foot one for the harness?
> 
> Does anyone just use a rope ladder run up the halyard? Couldn't be too hard to make one of those...


There's this thing:

Mast Mate Home

As for my "method", I had a buddy winch me up on the jib halyard. As backup, I had 2 lengths of climbing rope with me. I used one to make a snug prussik around the bottom section of the mast, clipped into a biner on my harness - and moved it up as I went. At the spreaders, I used the second piece I had with me, made a prussik above the spreaders and clipped into it with a second biner on my harness. Then I unclipped the lower one and hung it on the spreader for when I came back down.

Had the halyard broken for some crazy reason, I might have fallen some distance, but the prussic would have either stopped me, or slowed me enough to ensure that I wouldn't crack the gelcoat with my face (and break the other lens of my glasses).

Personally I wouldn't go up without another person around.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys have more money & room on your boats than I! Where do you store all this stuff ? A light harness or bosun"s chair , a rope 2 x lenths of mast ,and a harken one way pulley with shackle is all you need! The more climbing gear,the more likely something will go wrong! If you want more safety use a prussic to mast. KISS ....Or don't climb! ..Dale


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

room? theres only me and the dog everywhere else is reserved for stuff hmmm ok junk


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> The climbing harness sure does get a bit uncomfortable for "the boys" after hanging aloft for a while. I'm going to try a bosun's chair next time...


Ok, that's the mast!! I thought it was something else.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

Does anyone just use a rope ladder run up the halyard? Couldn't be too hard to make one of those... 

ever climbed a long rope ladder ? not fun. 

the climbing gear sounds good but.. 
if you are using the ascenders on a halyard well climbing ropes are designed 
knowing people are going to use ascenders on them . 
if something happens using ascenders on a halyard they are going to tell 
you ,you had no bussiness using ascenders on a halyard . 

if you do use them i would pull the jib halyard tight and put a saftey line 
with prussiks on it . 

what kind of damage will the ascenders do to the halyard that will make 
it give out when your out sailing somewhere ?

climbing ropes can take a shock load ,can halyards ?

i know a guy who fell 30 ft out of a tree stand , a year out of work and he can hardly walk now .


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i've tried the rope ladder and that didn't work for me,my arms pulled outward and my feet pushed inward and i ended up just looking foolish


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

sawingknots said:


> i've tried the rope ladder and that didn't work for me,my arms pulled outward and my feet pushed inward and i ended up just looking foolish


i did it climbing up to a ship , the trick is to just climb one side of the ladder your feet just hit the rungs next to the right side of the ladder , its still hard


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*Method that works for us*

We purchased a mast ascender, which is basically just a 4:1 pulley system that is tied on to a halyard and raised up the mast. We then tie the Bosuns chair to the bottom end, you could easily attach a climbing harness as well, however I don't think it would be as comfortable....

We also wear our safety harness and tie a separate halyard to that, preferably one that is led to the cockpit so the that the person taking up slack on this safety line is not under the mast.

The person ascending can pull themselves up the mast, which gives them (me) a much better feeling of control and makes it less scary. The person on the safety line focuses solely on taking up or letting out slack as needed. If your were ascending solo you could also use a prussic knot from your harness to a standing line as your safety.

Wearing the harness means that if something should happen to your ascending lines you will at least stay heads up and are less likely to be hurt by even a short fall as they are designed with that in mind. We tested the safety line and I was easily able to stop my husbands descent with just one wrap on the winch. Hes not a lightweight....see photo.

I do not have photos of the ascending unit itself but it has two ratcheting pulleys, a double one at the top. The racheting pulleys help when you are ascending and can be turned off for the descent. You use the free line from the top to raise yourself up and just tie it off to the bosuns chair when you are where you want to be. Simple and effective. We had it made up at a rigging shop and it ended up costing about the same as purchasing the pulleys and line separately would have been.

This is what works for us and I would highly recommend that whatever system you end up using, that having a safety line cannot be overated.


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought two ascenders this year to climb the mast, and I already have the climbing harness. Having never used these before, how do I get back down? The plan was to have the wife lower me back down using the climbing rope I climbed. Can I use the ascender in reverse to get back down?


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

climbing with ascenders is hard work . 
you need to find somewhere to practice before you try to do some work 
you should rig a line up around 12 ft high and practice going up and down 
the first couple of feet is the worst , you have one ascender with a loop for your right foot a prussic going from your harness and then another ascender with a loop for your left foot . move the right one up stand in the loop ,move the prussick to the harness up move the left ascender up .let your legs do the work .
there is a thumb latch on the ascenders make sure the harness prussic is secure and the left ascender also .push the latch in on the right ascender slide it down ,stand in the loop slide the harness linde down , relase the left ascender slide it down , repeat .. think about every step . you want a line tied around the foot loops so your foot cant slip out half way up . 

i have had to rescue more then one person who wore themselfs out with ascenders .i would try to find someone who has used them before to help you. 
if i ever have to do go up a mast im using a bosuns chair .


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

The ascender with the sling idea concerns me, which is why I rigged the 4 and 5 step aiders/etriers - it appears more secure and you can choose your distance between your foot and the ascender.

If one is climbing properly, using one's legs and not one's arms to pull oneself up, keeping your weight over the rope, and not trying to ascend too quickly with deep bends in the knees, ascending shouldn't wear oneself out. I used to rock climb so I know how some folks can tire themselves out doing their best imitation of Sylvester Stallone, pulling himself up with his arms, instead using the lower body - the strongest muscles in the human body.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

kitejunkie said:


> here's an option that I've used with great sucess for going aloft solo.
> get a $19 *worm geared * winch from harbor freight or where ever, remove the handle and put a castle nut and roll pin or tack weld 2 backnuts back on the crankshaft, attach winch body to chair or climbing harness via carabiner, pay out and hoist winch cable up mast, use a cordless drill with nutdriver on a teather to go up and down the mast


KJ,

Do you have any pictures of that setup?

BTW all, I am a happy ATN Topclimber user. (That's different from the Mastclimber, which has had some negative press about seams failing -- yikes!!)

Regards,
Brad

P.S. No discussion of climbing the mast is complete without referencing the ultimate "going aloft" video. Watch this to get mentally prepared to go up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Mountain climbing gear -OK , Tree climbing gear - OK, Sail boat gear-Maybe ...But really harbor freight? READ WHATS STAMPED ON WINCH!--Dale


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

jameswilson29 said:


> Yes, it is for a solo attempt. Even if my wife is sailing with me, she is petite and could not possibly winch me up the mast (plus I have too much life insurance coverage).
> 
> I thought about self-belaying with a GriGri and the spin halyard, or wearing an additional sailing safety harness with a double wrap around the mast as a last ditch brake.


Why not send the little lady up there,,,,good ole live and learn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

CorvetteGuy said:


> Why not send the little lady up there,,,,good ole live and learn.


She is too valuable...someone needs to take care of our son...I am the expendable one.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

ATN topclimber here too. Only thing the admiral has to do is tend the safety line.
Jim


----------



## Southron Spirit (Dec 3, 2011)

kitejunkie said:


> worm winch
> 
> works just fine for me, may not work for all, then again I dont come close to weighing 2000lbs


no offense but i think he means :made in china of unknown qualtiy metal and probally assembled by prison labor .

think if you heard about someone else falling with a rig made out of a 20 dollar winch and a 12v drill motor ,you would be saying what was that guy thinking .

it would suck to be paralised from the neck down and have to think about using that rig for the rest of your life.

im all for inventing stuff to make life easy but when it comes to hanging 25 ft 
off the deck im going for over kill with plenty of back up .


----------



## Kielanders (Dec 8, 2011)

I used to do rope rescue in a different life, although I've not had to climb a mast, that's coming. I'd keep it simple, mechanical advantage setups seem like the addition of unnecessary complexity and hardware - more s&%t to fail.

My approach would be a climbing line and a self-belay line. Two ascenders on your climbing line, one ascender on your self-belay, 3 total.

For your harness, I used a CMC Pro (http://www.rescueresponse.com/store/CMC_ProSeries_Rescue_Harness.html) whch was nicely padded but probably overkill. Petzel and BD make some nice ultralight stuff - not sure how comfortable it is as a harness for extended stationary work.

For your rope, I'd use static 9.8mm on your climbing line, I'd use dynamic 8mm on your belay line.

Prusik lines are fine, but I always tended to like the ascender better, just personal choice. My recommendation, not preaching, but use rated climbing rope. It's made for exactly what you're doing.

Edit 1/27:

I just saw your reference to a GriGri, which would probably be fine. But when doing technical solo work, a safety ascender with its positive physical lock always gave me the piece of mind that I could 'set it and forget it', without the nagging thought in the back of my head 'i know this thing's tested, but will it work _this time_'. Again, just a personal approach, go with what works for you - if you bond with the gear you like and trust, you'll work with more confidence and get better results.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

So kitejunkie, have a change of heart? Check out other thread on SN..Dale


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

change of heart about what??? Figgered I'd SHARE my .02 about what WORKS for me. I don't feel like swordfighting with opinionated jerkoffs about what WORKS


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, touchy aren't we!--Dale


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

There is a Top Climber on Ebay right now for $200. If I hadn't just purchased the ascenders, I would be all over it.


----------



## Kielanders (Dec 8, 2011)

funjohnson said:


> There is a Top Climber on Ebay right now for $200. If I hadn't just purchased the ascenders, I would be all over it.


Return the ascenders and get the top climber.

What search term on Ebay to look at the goods? 'Top Climber' is a new term to me.


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

Kielanders said:


> Return the ascenders and get the top climber.
> 
> What search term on Ebay to look at the goods? 'Top Climber' is a new term to me.


I bought the ascenders on Ebay too. I really don't feel like messing with reselling them.

Here is the link (click here)


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

A good big wall harness is comfortable and secure, how long do you figure you'd stay in a bosun's chair if knocked unconscious (I wear a climbing helmet too)? I use a dedicated climbing rope, ascenders and a gri gri.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by sawingknots View Post
i've tried the rope ladder and that didn't work for me,my arms pulled outward and my feet pushed inward and i ended up just looking foolish



Southron Spirit said:


> i did it climbing up to a ship , the trick is to just climb one side of the ladder your feet just hit the rungs next to the right side of the ladder , its still hard


Rope ladders (like Mast Mate) are simple to climb IF YOU TENSION THE LADDER. Hoisting in the sail track is not required, but anchor it to the deck and crank a little on the halyard. Don't place your hands on the rungs, but rather wrap them around the mast. Easy.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Belay errors are the scarry thing*

We worry about rope failure, but I assure you belay errors by your assistant are many hundreds of times more common. I'm not guessing; this is the case in rockclimbing experience and this was the case on Appledore.

Train your belayer. Have them lower you a short distance, near the deck. Take a short fall, near the deck. Make sure they have a good stance, are not under you, and the lead to the winch will keep the line on. Gloves are good too. Make it clear that cell phone calls and conversations are as forbidden as drunk driving.

Errors with assenders are also too common. I know of a few cases. If you clip or unclip anything at the top, think it through. Folks have thought they were unclipping a safety sling to the masthead, but it was an assender line.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

jrd22 said:


> A good big wall harness is comfortable and secure, how long do you figure you'd stay in a bosun's chair if knocked unconscious (I wear a climbing helmet too)? I use a dedicated climbing rope, ascenders and a gri gri.


This sounds like the solution for me. I have been "planning" to rig a mast climbing solution for some time.

Thanks,

Down


----------



## Kielanders (Dec 8, 2011)

pdqaltair said:


> We worry about rope failure, but I assure you belay errors by your assistant are many hundreds of times more common. I'm not guessing; this is the case in rockclimbing experience and this was the case on Appledore.
> 
> Train your belayer. Have them lower you a short distance, near the deck. Take a short fall, near the deck. Make sure they have a good stance, are not under you, and the lead to the winch will keep the line on. Gloves are good too. Make it clear that cell phone calls and conversations are as forbidden as drunk driving.
> 
> Errors with assenders are also too common. I know of a few cases. If you clip or unclip anything at the top, think it through. Folks have thought they were unclipping a safety sling to the masthead, but it was an assender line.


Full harnesses are great, just remember, they can restrict shoulder movement, making work slightly less efficient - as long as you know that going in, they are safer overall.

And to the belay issue; it is better to execute a self-belay, where you understand your equipment and what you're doing, then having an untrained person on-belay.

To have an truly effective belay person, that person needs to understand climbing themselves.

Unless you have a sailing partner that is always with you on the boat, in which case they should know how to ascend the mast (crosstrained), I think it's best to plan and execute the climb solo.

...just my thoughts.


----------

